# shark bite fitting



## Boston Bean (Aug 16, 2010)

Can you use shark bite fitting by code in MA. whats better pexs or shark bite to use.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome to MA. In our great state, it is illegal so far as I understand to do your own plumbing, so in theory you can't use shark bites, PEX, copper or anything else. That said, if you are not too worried about pulling a permit and going legal, you can certainly use a shark bite. I prefer Wirsbo PEX put in with an expander tool, but I will admit I have used at least one shark bite when I ran out of PEX rings, and it worked fine.


----------



## Boston Bean (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks I know it's illegal to do your own plumbing in MA but I was an apprentice plumber for 2 years (about 12 years ago) and I was at Home Depot and I saw the Pex system and the shark bite system. Just wondering which one was better and to see if it was up to code because it looks too easy.


----------



## Reddhead (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm kind of suspicious of Sharkbite fittings. If you don't have the PEX pipe lined up properly with the fitting it will leak. I used one to fix an outdoor faucet but I will be replacing it with a PEX fitting.


----------



## Boston Bean (Aug 16, 2010)

Reddhead said:


> I'm kind of suspicious of Sharkbite fittings. If you don't have the PEX pipe lined up properly with the fitting it will leak. I used one to fix an outdoor faucet but I will be replacing it with a PEX fitting.


What's the best clamp for pexs? they have two of them


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

There are several different systems for connecting PEX pipe. It seems each manufacturer has their own, the systems in general are not interchangeable. I use Wirsbo fittings, which include a PEX ring that is expanded using a special tool and then shrinks down over the PEX pipe and the fitting nub. Other systems use a copper or stainless ring. The sharkbite system uses an internal coupler. The Zurn system uses a crimper.

I would be leery of the Zurn system, check out the lawsuit they are fighting regarding failed brass connectors. I also am a bit skeptical about sharkbites, however as I said I used one successfully. I have had little trouble with Wirsbo, however the tool is a bit pricey at about $300. I stopped using brass fittings after the Zurn problem, not I use plastic only, which cannot be reused if you need to modify the system. In theory the brass fittings could be reused, in practice to get the PEX off the fitting you need to cut the PEX, which if you nick the brass and reuse the fitting, it will leak, so I never reuse fittings.


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

I prefer uponor (wirsbo) or copper crimp rings, but for diy i normally recommend the stainless pinch rings. One tool to do multiple sizes, and you don't have to spend over 100 bucks per tool. just make sure they are completely pinched and not pinched at an angle :thumbsup:


----------

